# February Half Term - site recommendations please



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi

We fancy going down to the south coast for 4 or 5 nights in Feb half term (Mon 16th - Fri 20th). Its just the 2 of us (no kids) biut we have to go then as I teach part time so get the week off.

We are looking for somewhere on the coast with facilities like a bar/restaurant/takeaway (preferably all  ) on site or really close by. My wife can't manage more than 10 mins or so walk sometimes due to her MS so the site could do with being attached to a village/small town.

Any suggestions?

Cheers

Graham


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Not quite the coast but not too far to Bournemouth

Sandy Balls Holiday Village
Godshill
Fordingbridge, Hampshire SP6 2JZ

www.sandyballs.co.uk


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Unfortunate name! :lol: 

looks really nice but they want 200 notes for 5 nights 8O 

I know its H-T but really.... :eeeeek:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

May I suggest that you consider joining Britstops then, a different pub location every night.   

cabby


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Or read this post I just made and use that as well.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-2558809.html#2558809

Dave


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

cabby said:


> May I suggest that you consider joining Britstops then, a different pub location every night.
> 
> cabby


 :lol:

We'd quite like to drop anchor for the week tbh...

Graham


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> GMJ said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Caravan Club littlehampton site? pub just round the corner, town & beach about a mie away (buses from outside)


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > Caravan Club littlehampton site? pub just round the corner, town & beach about a mie away (buses from outside)
> ...


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

whoops, sorry, Ray I thought it was open all year.


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

Brighton?

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/details.asp?revid=2756

Plenty of busses


----------



## crimbo (Jul 16, 2014)

http://www.newlandsholidays.co.uk/ Went here with wifey last year and found it to be very freindly. Very easy to find, nice showers/toilets, bar on sight and a pleasant short stroll into Charmouth itself and its open for Feb half term :wink:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

crimbo said:


> http://www.newlandsholidays.co.uk/ Went here with wifey last year and found it to be very freindly. Very easy to find, nice showers/toilets, bar on sight and a pleasant short stroll into Charmouth itself and its open for Feb half term :wink:


It says open from early March in their front page blurb


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

rayc said:


> > bognormike said:
> >
> >
> > > Caravan Club littlehampton site? pub just round the corner, town & beach about a mie away (buses from outside)
> ...


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Brighton CC site would be ideal for you and would have suggested it, however it would be impossible to walk anywhere for the wife and the road to the site is a long stretch uphill on the way back.That is just to get to a bus stop, say a good 1/2 mile
If you are prepared to have taxis every day, they are not cheap, then by all means.Maybe hire a car.
The choice is endless for restaurants, pubs, bistro,shops, and of course the cinema in the marina, (cineworld).Royal Pavilion.
Busses are very frequent and a trip along the coast on the top deck is worth the trip for the fantastic views.Either to Eastbourne or to Worthing.
Enjoy wherever you go.

cabby


----------



## crimbo (Jul 16, 2014)

GMJ said:


> crimbo said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.newlandsholidays.co.uk/ Went here with wifey last year and found it to be very freindly. Very easy to find, nice showers/toilets, bar on sight and a pleasant short stroll into Charmouth itself and its open for Feb half term :wink:
> ...


Sorry, i was going by the advert in http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/results.asp?county=Dorset&motorhomes=on&ehu=on&bar=on it does say open Feb for half term  It may be worth giving them a call :?:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

crimbo said:


> GMJ said:
> 
> 
> > crimbo said:
> ...


Cheers

I just dropped them a line

Graham


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Email back from Newlands says they open March the 6th

Graham


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We've just come back from 3 nights at The Red Lion, which is a pub based CS at Winfrith Newburgh in Dorset. We've stayed there several times as my son's family lives nearby.

From the site it's about 10 minutes walk through the adjacent sports field to the village centre where the the local Village Stores and Post Office is the best stocked one I've ever been to. There aren't really any other shops within a short walk though. 

The nearest bit of coast is probably at Lulworth Cove about 4 miles away, and of course Durdle Door is nearby, though not so accessible.

The pub does meals which I've always found good, there are 2 showers and a WC behind the pub. The showers themselves are fine but the block itself can be cold in winter. For the first time we were offered a key for the showers/WC which meant the door to the outside could be closed to keep in some warmth. Previously it had been propped open 24/7, so that didn't help with the temperature. There's also a washing-up facility, with a bit of a roof over it but otherwise open to the elements.


Chris


----------

